# Anyone due on or around March 16, 2013???



## NikkiV87

Hey ladies,
Ive tried looking for a bump buddy in a couple other forums with no responses! 

So just curious if there is anyone out there due March 16, 2013 or around there???

It'd be great to keep in touch about each others pregnancies. :hugs:


Ladies of the thread:

kdutra - March 14 - Team :pink:

Sammiexsue - March 14 - Team :pink:

mjemma - March 15 - Team :yellow: 

NikkiV87 - March 16 - Team :pink:

skeet9924 - March 16 - Team :blue:

Gamina - March 16 - 

Vyka - March 16 - Team :pink:

YouandMe - March 17 - Team :blue:

Imamomma - March 17 - Team :blue:

Kissel - March 17 - Team :pink:

Fizzy2010 - March 17 - Team :yellow:

SharonF - March 18 - Team :blue:

Impatient TTC - March 18 - Team :pink:

Larawr - March 18 - Team :blue:

Lolly25 - March 20 - Team :blue:

Torres - March 21 - Team :pink:

magic93 - March 26 - Team :blue:

March is coming up close!!! AHHH!


----------



## Impatient TTC

My official due date is 18th March, although in my head I keep thinking 20th March (cause that's what my 12 week scan dated me at). So around then yes! :flower:


----------



## magic93

My due the 26th.. Was the 22nd then my scan said the 26th


----------



## mjemma

I'm due 15th!


----------



## SunflowerMama

You can come on to this thread. We are all due around the same time.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1093579-due-around-march-24th.html


----------



## Torres

I'm due march 21, but since I am high risk for pre-e/HELLP syndrome and shoulder dystocia, I'll probably be induced 2 weeks earlier!


----------



## SharonF

Hi

I'm due on 18th March, although later scans have dated me at 14th March so I'm just saying mid - March! Baby will be here by Easter, hopefully!

This is my second baby and my bump seems to be growing so fast this time!

How are you all doing?


----------



## NikkiV87

Oooo glad for all the responses! We are so close ladies, how do you all feel with March coming up so quickly??? Anyone bought their baby stuff yet?

Sooo I guess I'll tell you guys a bit about myself,
I'm 25, turning 26 in January.
I live in Calgary, Canada! Its cold here today brrrr.
Been with the BF for about 6 yrs! Couple times in the early years there where we broke up but happy as can be at the moment! Not married yet but in the near future, yes we plan to!
As you can see from my siggy, I am having a *GIRL*! First baby! So far, i think me and my BF have chosen *Mikaela* for her name. Still no luck with the middle name though :dohh:
And...my friend has planned my baby shower for Sat February 9, 2013!

How about you guys???

I also just had that 1 hour glucose test yesterday, i actually didnt mind the drink at all! What i did mind was that the girl i got to take my blood didn't seem to know what she was doing so she poked me a couple times, instead of just dealing with it once! She tried my left arm and couldnt get any blood once the needle was in there, so she was moving the needled side to side hoping the blood would come, yah didnt work out too well so she went to my right arm and finally got it going. Hopefully i pass it!!!




SharonF said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm due on 18th March, although later scans have dated me at 14th March so I'm just saying mid - March! Baby will be here by Easter, hopefully!
> 
> This is my second baby and my bump seems to be growing so fast this time!
> 
> How are you all doing?

I say mid March too! 
I do have a bump going but with the right clothes, it can be hidden still!
Im doing well, second trimester was really easy for me actually! How are you doing?




Torres said:


> I'm due march 21, but since I am high risk for pre-e/HELLP syndrome and shoulder dystocia, I'll probably be induced 2 weeks earlier!

Aww high risk :hugs:, how have you been handling that? Has it been harder on ya, like more worrisome? I guess for the light at the end of the tunnel, at least you'll be able to meet your little one sooner Torres!



SunflowerMama said:


> You can come on to this thread. We are all due around the same time.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1093579-due-around-march-24th.html

Does this mean we arent allowed to post on this thread anymore or can we still? Like should we all move over to the thread you mentioned instead?



mjemma said:


> I'm due 15th!

ooo close to me! Are you excited? I am! I just want my baby girl here already lol so does my BF!



magic93 said:


> My due the 26th.. Was the 22nd then my scan said the 26th

Hey Magic! When i first found out i was pregnant, my EDD was March 28, then at my 12 week NT ultrasound, they moved me up about 2 weeks, how are you doing?



Impatient TTC said:


> My official due date is 18th March, although in my head I keep thinking 20th March (cause that's what my 12 week scan dated me at). So around then yes! :flower:

Ooooo if i were you I'd take the March 18 EDD since it means its a couple days earlier that you could potentially meet your little one! Hehe


----------



## mjemma

I'm 31, live in England and have been married for 3 years. We are staying team yellow and at the moment have picked out the names James or Isabelle. 

2nd trimester has been fairly easy for me too. It started off badly as my morning sickness didn't kick in until 12 weeks but since 17 weeks I've felt great and have loved seeing my growing bump and feeling baby kick. 

Time seems to be speeding up now and we have started the nursery, been looking at travel systems and I'm excited about being in 3rd trimester tomorrow!


----------



## Impatient TTC

I'm 28, living temporarily in California for 18 months, but am from Hampshire in the UK. Found out we were pregnant the week before we moved here! :dohh:
Been married 3 years, took us 2 years to get this BFP. My bump is quite big and we've found out we're having a girl. We're probably going to call her Megan, but we're not 100% sure yet.

I just want time to hurry up! I've bought a few bits of clothes but not much cause we only had it confirmed that it's a girl last weekend. We're picking up the cot in the new year and we know which pram/stroller and car seat we're going to get, but again we'll get those in the new year. Because we're only here temporarily we won't be decorating a room or anything, but when we get home for good next Xmas i'll be able to decorate our nursery at home then. 

Excited about getting to third tri next week!


----------



## NikkiV87

mjemma said:


> I'm 31, live in England and have been married for 3 years. We are staying team yellow and at the moment have picked out the names James or Isabelle.
> 
> 2nd trimester has been fairly easy for me too. It started off badly as my morning sickness didn't kick in until 12 weeks but since 17 weeks I've felt great and have loved seeing my growing bump and feeling baby kick.
> 
> Time seems to be speeding up now and we have started the nursery, been looking at travel systems and I'm excited about being in 3rd trimester tomorrow!

Aww i like those names. My BF is named James! You guys are so lucky for 27 weeks to be considered third trimester, i gotta wait another week! 




Impatient TTC said:


> I'm 28, living temporarily in California for 18 months, but am from Hampshire in the UK. Found out we were pregnant the week before we moved here! :dohh:
> Been married 3 years, took us 2 years to get this BFP. My bump is quite big and we've found out we're having a girl. We're probably going to call her Megan, but we're not 100% sure yet.
> 
> I just want time to hurry up! I've bought a few bits of clothes but not much cause we only had it confirmed that it's a girl last weekend. We're picking up the cot in the new year and we know which pram/stroller and car seat we're going to get, but again we'll get those in the new year. Because we're only here temporarily we won't be decorating a room or anything, but when we get home for good next Xmas i'll be able to decorate our nursery at home then.
> 
> Excited about getting to third tri next week!

2 yrs to get ur BFP! Shes your little miracle. 
Weve bought some of the bigger items but no clothes yet. I think if i see something cute though, ill have to buy it. 

Thats crazy u found out a week before your move, did it make the move a lil more stressful???


----------



## lolly25

I'm due 20th march with baba no 4 xx


----------



## NikkiV87

SunflowerMama said:


> You can come on to this thread. We are all due around the same time.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1093579-due-around-march-24th.html


Hey ladies! I think it might be best to move over onto this thread as its pretty established already. Hope to see u all there! xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm due March 16th too!!! 

I'm also from Canada, but Ontario...near Toronto :)

I'm having a lil boy. This is also my first, I've been with oh for 3 years!!


----------



## magic93

Im from toronto too well scarborough. Ive been very lucky with this pregnancy and had it very easy so far. But now that im getting big it takes a toll on me especially after working since i work as a cashier on my feet all day long. March is approaching quite fast and i cant wait to meet my lil boy. I still have to buy jus about everything which i plan on doing after christmas is over but i do have a few things.


----------



## YouandMe

Can I join? My first scan dated me to be due March 17, later ones bumped it up to the 8th!now they are saying March 15th so that's what I'm sticking with in my head. I am 25 years old going to be 26 next week actually! I just got married in October to my love of almost 7 years now! He's amazing and yes we totally planned the wedding before the pregnancy and believe it or not the pregnancy was planned too! It took us 8 months and used the clear blue fertility monitor the last two months! My step dad who is basically my real dad to me got sick with cancer and we decided no more waiting! It's time to live life to the fullest!

I had my glucose test on Wednesday, I didn't think the drink was bad either! So far the pregnancy seems to be flying by I've enjoyed every second of it!! I would say my number one complaint is just sore back, and my midwife thinks I have pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. My arms go numb and fall asleep at night. Sometimes even during the day! It sucks but if that's the price I have to pay to have my little boy it's so worth it! Oh by the way, we're having a boy! Ethan Gene... Woe I'm sorry I am just gushing!! Sometimes it's just nice to tell your story! Hehe


----------



## NikkiV87

lolly25 said:


> I'm due 20th march with baba no 4 xx

Wow so ur an expert in all this! Do u know what ur having? 



magic93 said:


> Im from toronto too well scarborough. Ive been very lucky with this pregnancy and had it very easy so far. But now that im getting big it takes a toll on me especially after working since i work as a cashier on my feet all day long. March is approaching quite fast and i cant wait to meet my lil boy. I still have to buy jus about everything which i plan on doing after christmas is over but i do have a few things.

Oh i could only imagine having to stand all day! I have a desk job and even that gets uncomfy! Do u have a name for ur lil baby yet? We did buy the big stuff already but just gonna wait until after the baby shower to get everything else! 



YouandMe said:


> Can I join? My first scan dated me to be due March 17, later ones bumped it up to the 8th!now they are saying March 15th so that's what I'm sticking with in my head. I am 25 years old going to be 26 next week actually! I just got married in October to my love of almost 7 years now! He's amazing and yes we totally planned the wedding before the pregnancy and believe it or not the pregnancy was planned too! It took us 8 months and used the clear blue fertility monitor the last two months! My step dad who is basically my real dad to me got sick with cancer and we decided no more waiting! It's time to live life to the fullest!
> 
> I had my glucose test on Wednesday, I didn't think the drink was bad either! So far the pregnancy seems to be flying by I've enjoyed every second of it!! I would say my number one complaint is just sore back, and my midwife thinks I have pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. My arms go numb and fall asleep at night. Sometimes even during the day! It sucks but if that's the price I have to pay to have my little boy it's so worth it! Oh by the way, we're having a boy! Ethan Gene... Woe I'm sorry I am just gushing!! Sometimes it's just nice to tell your story! Hehe

Aww its okay to gush! Its starting to get to that point where we are getting so close to meetin our lil ones :) im already getting impatient haha same with my bf! 

Sorry to hear about ur dad but living ur life to the fullest is a very positive way to go about things :)

Ooo happy early birthday! What do u have planned for it? 

I havent really experienced anything uncomfortable that sticks out enough for me to remember which i guess is a good thing! I am terrified of getting hemmerhoids though :S. that sucks about ur carpel tunnel! When did that start happening for u??? 

I like the name ethan, good choice! Howd u come to choose his middle name? Man i wish we had a middle name for my baby picked out already lol hopefully itll come soon! 

Yah i got my results back from my glucose test and i passed! Wahoo! I do have to start taking iron supplements though but other than that, everything went well. 

I have my prenatal app on monday and after that i start goin every 2 weeks, times flying! Hopefully third tri for us treats us just as well as it has during the second tri. Hehe


----------



## YouandMe

YouandMe said:


> Can I join? My first scan dated me to be due March 17, later ones bumped it up to the 8th!now they are saying March 15th so that's what I'm sticking with in my head. I am 25 years old going to be 26 next week actually! I just got married in October to my love of almost 7 years now! He's amazing and yes we totally planned the wedding before the pregnancy and believe it or not the pregnancy was planned too! It took us 8 months and used the clear blue fertility monitor the last two months! My step dad who is basically my real dad to me got sick with cancer and we decided no more waiting! It's time to live life to the fullest!
> 
> I had my glucose test on Wednesday, I didn't think the drink was bad either! So far the pregnancy seems to be flying by I've enjoyed every second of it!! I would say my number one complaint is just sore back, and my midwife thinks I have pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. My arms go numb and fall asleep at night. Sometimes even during the day! It sucks but if that's the price I have to pay to have my little boy it's so worth it! Oh by the way, we're having a boy! Ethan Gene... Woe I'm sorry I am just gushing!! Sometimes it's just nice to tell your story! Hehe

[/QUOTE]Aww its okay to gush! Its starting to get to that point where we are getting so close to meetin our lil ones :) im already getting impatient haha same with my bf! 

Sorry to hear about ur dad but living ur life to the fullest is a very positive way to go about things :)

Ooo happy early birthday! What do u have planned for it? 

I havent really experienced anything uncomfortable that sticks out enough for me to remember which i guess is a good thing! I am terrified of getting hemmerhoids though :S. that sucks about ur carpel tunnel! When did that start happening for u??? 

I like the name ethan, good choice! Howd u come to choose his middle name? Man i wish we had a middle name for my baby picked out already lol hopefully itll come soon! 

Yah i got my results back from my glucose test and i passed! Wahoo! I do have to start taking iron supplements though but other than that, everything went well. 

I have my prenatal app on monday and after that i start goin every 2 weeks, times flying! Hopefully third tri for us treats us just as well as it has during the second tri. Hehe[/QUOTE]

I can't believe he will be here so soon! His room is already a giant mess from all the stuff friends and family have kindly donated! And we haven't even had our shower yet! We're kind of behind on that, we don't have a location or date set...EEEK! We're thinking the very end of January or early February. Are you nervous at all? I feel very confident most of the time, then all of the sudden I get really nervous! LOL

My dad is doing well, he finished up his last round of chemo the weekend before our wedding! And his last check up proved him cancer free, so now it's just a matter of check ups every 3 months to make sure! Our whole family is beyond excited, it's the first grandchild on both sides and everyone is just ready for some good ya know? 

On my birthday we'll be at my parents for yummy homemade dinner and cake, just visiting with family. Then my amazing husband has a romantic dinner for two planned the following day at one of my favorite restraunts! :hugs: I can't believe this will be my last birthday without baby, then I'll be a MOMMMY!!!:cloud9:

My carpel tunnel started about 3 weeks ago I'd say. It's not too terrible, I can definitely handle it. It's just not fun haha feeling so good for so long makes me nervous that this last trimester is going to bite me in the butt!!:haha: do you ever get that feeling?? lol

We both just loved the name Ethan, and his middle name is my hubbys, his fathers, and his grandfathers. So, he will be the 4th generation to receive it and I LOVE the idea of that!! :happydance: so sweet!

My next appointment is January 2, ironically our 7 year anniversary hehe!! I think that one we'll stay in and do a cozy movie night together!


----------



## Imamomma

I am due March 17 have my glucose test tomorrow how long does it take for results thought I might get them the same day also have iron checked. I dont know if its the stress of the holidays or my family or hormones but everything seems to be getting on my nerves these days. Guess i am starting to feel like I have lots to do and need lots of money to do it and have to research car seats etc.. everyone that said they had things to give me now says they don't I know it will work but it is stressful. Other than that I have been feeling better this tri not so tired no nauseau just starting to feel bigger yesterday someone noticed for first time that I was pregnant. Think I have a name haven't told everyone yet have crazy family dont know if wanna hear responses. It is Shawn Lucas to be called Lucas Shawn is my hubbys name


----------



## NikkiV87

Imamomma said:


> I am due March 17 have my glucose test tomorrow how long does it take for results thought I might get them the same day also have iron checked. I dont know if its the stress of the holidays or my family or hormones but everything seems to be getting on my nerves these days. Guess i am starting to feel like I have lots to do and need lots of money to do it and have to research car seats etc.. everyone that said they had things to give me now says they don't I know it will work but it is stressful. Other than that I have been feeling better this tri not so tired no nauseau just starting to feel bigger yesterday someone noticed for first time that I was pregnant. Think I have a name haven't told everyone yet have crazy family dont know if wanna hear responses. It is Shawn Lucas to be called Lucas Shawn is my hubbys name

Hey! Welcome! Well i got the results back for my glucose and blood test a cpl days after i had my appointment. They called me to let me know so i assume theyll do that or maybe discuss it with u at ur next doctor appointment? I passed but they did tell me my iron was low so now i gotta take a cpl supplements a day. No wonder ive been so tired lately! Lol 

Its probably all coming to u at once so jus breath and know it will work out! I had that feeling a few weeks ago for a few days but it passed. Try to Make shopping for baby fun instead of a worrysome chore. I always worry about money but for my baby, im just gonna go with it. 

Oooh i like lucas!!! Awww everyone has their middle names chosen for their baby already. So jealous! Everything i think of, my BF doesnt like lol doh! 

We have about 3 months to go, how exciting!!! 





YouandMe said:


> I can't believe he will be here so soon! His room is already a giant mess from all the stuff friends and family have kindly donated! And we haven't even had our shower yet! We're kind of behind on that, we don't have a location or date set...EEEK! We're thinking the very end of January or early February. Are you nervous at all? I feel very confident most of the time, then all of the sudden I get really nervous! LOL
> 
> My dad is doing well, he finished up his last round of chemo the weekend before our wedding! And his last check up proved him cancer free, so now it's just a matter of check ups every 3 months to make sure! Our whole family is beyond excited, it's the first grandchild on both sides and everyone is just ready for some good ya know?
> 
> On my birthday we'll be at my parents for yummy homemade dinner and cake, just visiting with family. Then my amazing husband has a romantic dinner for two planned the following day at one of my favorite restraunts! :hugs: I can't believe this will be my last birthday without baby, then I'll be a MOMMMY!!!:cloud9:
> 
> My carpel tunnel started about 3 weeks ago I'd say. It's not too terrible, I can definitely handle it. It's just not fun haha feeling so good for so long makes me nervous that this last trimester is going to bite me in the butt!!:haha: do you ever get that feeling?? lol
> 
> We both just loved the name Ethan, and his middle name is my hubbys, his fathers, and his grandfathers. So, he will be the 4th generation to receive it and I LOVE the idea of that!! :happydance: so sweet!
> 
> My next appointment is January 2, ironically our 7 year anniversary hehe!! I think that one we'll stay in and do a cozy movie night together!

Ohh yah we didnt get much donated to us, so alot of our things will be new! Ur lucky u got alot of stuff, very helpful and money saving for sure. 

Yah i wanted mine about a month before my due date so id have time to settle and organize and get whatever else is needed! 

Sometimes yah i get nervous but most recently ive been happy and confident! The last time i felt overwhelmed was about a month ago. Deffo didnt like the feeling! 

Im very happy to hear that ur father is doing well. My bf James had cancer a few yrs ago and he finally stopped having to do those check ups a year or so ago. It was a relief! This is gonna mine and James familys first grandchild as well! Very exciting. 

How does carpel tunnel feel like? I have a desk job and on the comp alot alot and am kinda worried ill develop it. 

Thats sweet ur hubby will be taking u out for dinner. Much needed alone time before ethan comes! 

I am also scared that third tri will come at me ten fold since second tri has treated me so well! Lets cross our fingers that doesnt happen lol. 

I wish i had something cool like that to choose mikaelas middle name but i have nothing! Haha urs worked out super well :) 

My next prenatal is tmrw! I think after tmrws appointment i start goin every cpl weeks? Man its gonna feel like time is going even faster!


----------



## skeet9924

Do we get any more scans ?? I have my ob appt tomorrow I will probably ask!! I get my results for my gt test tomorrow too.. I'm guessing I passed as they haven't called me. I really hope I did .. I don't want to sit at the clinic for 3 hrs for that test. I can't believe there is only about 13 weeks left!!


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Do we get any more scans ?? I have my ob appt tomorrow I will probably ask!! I get my results for my gt test tomorrow too.. I'm guessing I passed as they haven't called me. I really hope I did .. I don't want to sit at the clinic for 3 hrs for that test. I can't believe there is only about 13 weeks left!!

Hey! I dont think we do unless theres a reason to get one, Like i heard women high risk get more ultrasounds or if u have gestational diabetes so they can watch the growth of the baby. U could pay for the 3d/4d ultrasound if u wanted tho. I kinda wanted to do it but my bf thinks its expensive and says we'll be seeing her in a cpl months anyways! It would be nice to see mikaela on screen sooner tho haha. So impatient. 

I have my app tmrw too! Lol so weird. 

I was worried i wouldnt pass the test, its funny cuz when they called me i thought it was bad news but nope, passed it! Just low iron i guess. 

Woo! 13 weeks! When r u off for mat leave??? I have 2 weeks off for xmas and nye so next week is my last work week until Jan 7! Hopefully itll make the time go a lil faster hehe.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol too funny!' After this week I have 2 weeks off too!! I work at a school and our due date falls on my march break so my plan is to work right up to the week before I'm due.. I'm going to try to work as long as I can, but if I cant then ill just get a note from my dr


----------



## lolly25

I'm having a baba boy, got a 4D scan on Saturday can't wait xx so will have 2 girls 2 boys xx was a surprise baby (2 years earlier than planned) but sometimes best plans are made for you instead of makin them yourself lol xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Had my ob appt got my bloods drawn to get my needle this week as I'm rh- .. They are doing it a few days early so I don't have to go in on Christmas Eve. I also found out that my platelets are low., they are re drawing them on jan 4th then I have my next appt on the 7th. My ob isn't concerned from just the one draw as she said it could change by next week but they have to keep a close eye on them. It could lead to me not being able to have an epi dural or having a c section in which I would need to be put to sleep for.. I really hope that's not the case.. I've always been very flexible with knowing there is always a chance for c section but I don't want to be put to sleep.


----------



## magic93

From the very beginning,i was planning on working up until 39 weeks... But well see if i make it that long. I never realized how,much my feet and back could hurrrt! Yes weve got the name Quinsy Lorenzo picked out for our boy, Quinsy after his daddy. And i also ,have a 3d scan this saturday which i am sooo excited for! My 18 week ultrasound pictures,werent the,bestt... And other than that i,only,had a 6 week ultrasound so i cant wait to seee my boy again


----------



## Torres

I'm going for a 3D scan on the 27th - I can't wait. Not only am I unbelievably excited to see my baby girl again, I'm over the moon excited to see my daughter's reaction (she's almost 5) to the scan. She came with me for my 20 week scan and was excited then, so I can't imagine what she's going to be like for a 3D scan on a huge projection screen! 
I can defo relate with the overwhelmed feelings that seem to come and go, and this is my second! I've actually been quite anxious for the past week or so - I hope it goes away soon.
I know here it's not normal to have any more scans after the 20 week scan unless you are high risk. I had two extra scans last pregnancy due to pre-eclampsia. I'm sure I'll be sent for growth scans with this pregnancy too. 

How's everyone feeling? I'm finding it harder and more uncomfortable to move around with as much ease as normal, and I'm quite tiny! Bending over, especially to bath my daughter is getting really tough and uncomfortable! I'm starting to get some back aches, and my feet get sore if I'm on them too long! Besides some anxiety and some discomfort - overall I'm still feeling pretty good!


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey guys! Happy Monday! 
I just had my appointment, took about an hour because there were 2 doctors that i saw for some reason? 1 was the regular doctor and one was visiting from another clinic? It was odd but anywho, thought id let u guys know how it went! 

I dont know if this is a concern, since ive gotten pregnant, ive only gained like 4-5 pounds? The doctor asked how my apettite was but that was it, so i guess if he wasnt too concerned, i wont be either? 

Mikaela's heartbeat was 152bpm. She always stays around the 150bpm mark. 

Gotta start taking feramax iron supplements, they were nice enough to give me a good supply so i dont even have to go buy any! Wahoo!

I passed my glucose test.

As of today, im 27w2d i think but my belly was measuring a week behind...thats okay right? The doc said it was perfect enough for him.

My next app will be Monday Jan 7, 2013 and then after that, itll be every 2 weeks. I feel like time is flying! 

He felt for her through my tummy and i guess he can feel her now! He told me her head and back were on the right side of my belly button and her feet were on the left side...sooo i think tonight i might try and feel for her myself! 

Overall, the appointment went great.

Now...another obstacle to overcome this week, finish my christmas shopping! lol

Anywho, hope you ladies have a wonderful day today! 





skeet9924 said:


> Lol too funny!' After this week I have 2 weeks off too!! I work at a school and our due date falls on my march break so my plan is to work right up to the week before I'm due.. I'm going to try to work as long as I can, but if I cant then ill just get a note from my dr

Haha ours is really similiar! That'll be nice to work up to that point, more monies too. I might go up to a week before my due date as well but for now, itll be end of February :) 



lolly25 said:


> I'm having a baba boy, got a 4D scan on Saturday can't wait xx so will have 2 girls 2 boys xx was a surprise baby (2 years earlier than planned) but sometimes best plans are made for you instead of makin them yourself lol xxx

Awww that'll be nice to see ur baby boy again! Do you have ur name picked out yet? That is so true, i wasn't trying to have a baby until a few yrs from now but some of the best things do come unexpectedly!



skeet9924 said:


> Had my ob appt got my bloods drawn to get my needle this week as I'm rh- .. They are doing it a few days early so I don't have to go in on Christmas Eve. I also found out that my platelets are low., they are re drawing them on jan 4th then I have my next appt on the 7th. My ob isn't concerned from just the one draw as she said it could change by next week but they have to keep a close eye on them. It could lead to me not being able to have an epi dural or having a c section in which I would need to be put to sleep for.. I really hope that's not the case.. I've always been very flexible with knowing there is always a chance for c section but I don't want to be put to sleep.

What does it really mean when ur rh- anyways? Ive heard about it but i dont really know what its about? And what does it mean that ur platelets are low??? Like how come u wouldnt be able to get an epidural??? I hope thats not the case either!!! 



magic93 said:


> From the very beginning,i was planning on working up until 39 weeks... But well see if i make it that long. I never realized how,much my feet and back could hurrrt! Yes weve got the name Quinsy Lorenzo picked out for our boy, Quinsy after his daddy. And i also ,have a 3d scan this saturday which i am sooo excited for! My 18 week ultrasound pictures,werent the,bestt... And other than that i,only,had a 6 week ultrasound so i cant wait to seee my boy again

Quinsy, cute!!! U gals are so lucky to be able to see ur little beans again!
Ive seen my baby girl about 4 times and i do want to see her again but BF doesnt think its necessary as we will be meeting her soon here! I guess well talk about it more, apparently the latest i can get it done is 34 weeks here so ithey suggested id have to book an appointment for it within the first cpl weeks of January, which is coming up quick!



Torres said:


> I'm going for a 3D scan on the 27th - I can't wait. Not only am I unbelievably excited to see my baby girl again, I'm over the moon excited to see my daughter's reaction (she's almost 5) to the scan. She came with me for my 20 week scan and was excited then, so I can't imagine what she's going to be like for a 3D scan on a huge projection screen!
> I can defo relate with the overwhelmed feelings that seem to come and go, and this is my second! I've actually been quite anxious for the past week or so - I hope it goes away soon.
> I know here it's not normal to have any more scans after the 20 week scan unless you are high risk. I had two extra scans last pregnancy due to pre-eclampsia. I'm sure I'll be sent for growth scans with this pregnancy too.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I'm finding it harder and more uncomfortable to move around with as much ease as normal, and I'm quite tiny! Bending over, especially to bath my daughter is getting really tough and uncomfortable! I'm starting to get some back aches, and my feet get sore if I'm on them too long! Besides some anxiety and some discomfort - overall I'm still feeling pretty good!

AHH everyone is getting 3d scans! Lol its making me want to get one even more! And thatll be nice for ur daughter to see her sissy again!

I find myself uncomfy sometimes after i go to the bathroom if ive held it in for a while, it feels like all my insides are shifting lol. But other than that, i feel good! It is getting a tad bit more difficult to...maintain personal hygiene down there lol but i can still do it thank goodness haha. 

Do you have pre-eclampsia this time around???

Lets all hope our third trimester goes just as well as second has for us! I know its a long shot but it doesnt hurt to hope lol


----------



## skeet9924

Nikki- rh - means that i have a negative blood type.. its only serious if the baby has a + blood type and its blood gets mixed in with mine. the shot stops my body from producing anitbodies against the baby and prevents me from getting sick. I had to get the shot for my losses too. and will need another shot after the baby is born. Platelets affect how your blood clots. Becuase mine are low my blood is not clotting well...I'm not sure why i can't get an epidural ..but i guess i will find out more if it comes back low again


----------



## Kissel

Hi ladies!

I am due to have our little princess on March 17! I have been had my 3 hour glucose test last weekend and everything was super normal. My blood pressure has been around 100/60, so the doctors think I should be good to go for the rest of the pregnancy. The biggest problem I have had so far is lack of appetite and severe aversion to meat. I can't look at it and I have to leave the room if I can smell it or see it at work. :wacko:

We chose the name Lilliauna Aislinn and we can't wait to meet her! :happydance: My husband is counting down the days with an app on his ipad. I am finally letting him put the crib together for Christmas. It has been killing him just looking at the box in her room, but we need to get carpet down in her room.


----------



## Kissel

NikkiV87 said:


> I dont know if this is a concern, since ive gotten pregnant, ive only gained like 4-5 pounds? The doctor asked how my apettite was but that was it, so i guess if he wasnt too concerned, i wont be either?

Don't worry. I have gained 3 pounds recently, but since becoming pregnant I have lost a total of 32 pounds. My doctors don't seem to mind because I was overweight to begin with and I am eating lots of fruits and veggies. My little girl is measuring in the 40th percentile, so she is a little bit on the small side. My parents are freaking ou that she is "tiny", but she is being compared to babies that will be 10 and 22 pounds when they are born, so I am fine with it. :thumbup: Her heart rate is very healthy. I just think it's funny because my husband and I are both big pople-both over 6 feet tall.


----------



## skeet9924

nikki- i wish i've only gaind 3-4 lbs..lol i gained that just this past month!! I really have no clue what my actual total gain is, i just know that since my last 2 appts I've gained a stead 3 lbs each time.. I just realized that our ob appts are on the same day again!! i have mine on the 7th as well then go to every 2 weeks


----------



## Imamomma

Kissel my due date is March 17th also. I really struggled with eating in the 1st trimester got better around 5th month but seems to be going back I am hoping not I get so exhausted that eating meat seems like so much work. It takes me forever. I hope I dont go through the exhaustion phase again it was not fun 1st trimester and I feel like no one gets it I tell them it is not like just being tired it is exhausted and feels like it is in my bones. I think I have only gained 1 to 2 pounds but lost like 4 the first 2 months. I do feel big but have been told I am not. He is moving constantly these days seems like he never sleeps but read somewhere 26-27 weeks they are most active


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey guys! Happy Hump day :)
Sorry i havent replied back in the last day or so, had a crappy day yesterday!!! My dog scooter had to get surgery a cpl weeks ago to remove his bladder stones and everything cost me about $2000, i thought my pet insurance that i have on him would cover it and they called me yesterday and said he wouldnt be covered and then my car started making this weird noise so gotta take that in which is even more money!!! Everything always seems to happen at once for me! Sometimes i hate money ha-ha.

Other than that, mikaela seems to be kicking up a storm. She will not let me sleep on my left side!!! She kicks and kicks to a point where it gets a wee bit painful. I started taking my iron supplements and im so worried it will cause constipation, any of you guys taking iron supplements? Any tips to avoid constipation? I already drink alot water, but i guess will upping my fibre intake help?

Other than that, everything is A-OK on this end! :)



skeet9924 said:


> Nikki- rh - means that i have a negative blood type.. its only serious if the baby has a + blood type and its blood gets mixed in with mine. the shot stops my body from producing anitbodies against the baby and prevents me from getting sick. I had to get the shot for my losses too. and will need another shot after the baby is born. Platelets affect how your blood clots. Becuase mine are low my blood is not clotting well...I'm not sure why i can't get an epidural ..but i guess i will find out more if it comes back low again

Ohhh okay i understand now! Hopefully all goes well. 



Kissel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am due to have our little princess on March 17! I have been had my 3 hour glucose test last weekend and everything was super normal. My blood pressure has been around 100/60, so the doctors think I should be good to go for the rest of the pregnancy. The biggest problem I have had so far is lack of appetite and severe aversion to meat. I can't look at it and I have to leave the room if I can smell it or see it at work. :wacko:
> 
> We chose the name Lilliauna Aislinn and we can't wait to meet her! :happydance: My husband is counting down the days with an app on his ipad. I am finally letting him put the crib together for Christmas. It has been killing him just looking at the box in her room, but we need to get carpet down in her room.

I have added you to the list i compiled in the first post i made :) Welcome!
That is great to hear everything came back normal, what did u have to do during those 3 hours anyway??? 

I have had a lack of appetite too so i just stick to what i am able to eat but that sucks u have an aversion to meat! When did that start happening??? 

Thats a very cool unique name!!! I dont know if im being just silly but how do you pronounce it! The 'U' in Lilliauna is throwing me off haha.

Awww when me and James put the crib together, it was fun! Made it seem a lil more real! What are ur plans for Xmas? Will u have to be in another room when they are cooking or eating dinner?!!!



Kissel said:


> NikkiV87 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if this is a concern, since ive gotten pregnant, ive only gained like 4-5 pounds? The doctor asked how my apettite was but that was it, so i guess if he wasnt too concerned, i wont be either?
> 
> Don't worry. I have gained 3 pounds recently, but since becoming pregnant I have lost a total of 32 pounds. My doctors don't seem to mind because I was overweight to begin with and I am eating lots of fruits and veggies. My little girl is measuring in the 40th percentile, so she is a little bit on the small side. My parents are freaking ou that she is "tiny", but she is being compared to babies that will be 10 and 22 pounds when they are born, so I am fine with it. :thumbup: Her heart rate is very healthy. I just think it's funny because my husband and I are both big pople-both over 6 feet tall.Click to expand...

Ohhh okay, yeah, if the doctor doesnt mind, then i wont worry about it! Does this mean tho i will gain all the weight im supposed to gain in the third trimester or should it still be going along steady like it has been??? Like the doc told me im supposed to gain the avg 25lbs-35lbs...kinda worried if all of a sudden, i gain the 20-30lbs in the newt few weeks lol.



skeet9924 said:


> nikki- i wish i've only gaind 3-4 lbs..lol i gained that just this past month!! I really have no clue what my actual total gain is, i just know that since my last 2 appts I've gained a stead 3 lbs each time.. I just realized that our ob appts are on the same day again!! i have mine on the 7th as well then go to every 2 weeks

Hahaha 3lbs each time is a good thing though still! the doc said mine is like about 1kg a month in the last cpl months or something? 

Lol thats so funny our appts are the same, soo weird!!! After our vacay, i think time will fly since itll be into the new year, then we'll just have the rest of january to go and feb and then bam, its march!! So crazy! I cant wait to hear all of our THIS IS IT threads!



Imamomma said:


> Kissel my due date is March 17th also. I really struggled with eating in the 1st trimester got better around 5th month but seems to be going back I am hoping not I get so exhausted that eating meat seems like so much work. It takes me forever. I hope I dont go through the exhaustion phase again it was not fun 1st trimester and I feel like no one gets it I tell them it is not like just being tired it is exhausted and feels like it is in my bones. I think I have only gained 1 to 2 pounds but lost like 4 the first 2 months. I do feel big but have been told I am not. He is moving constantly these days seems like he never sleeps but read somewhere 26-27 weeks they are most active

Mikaela is very active since like last week for me! If they are too active at any given time, i read that could be a sign of distress, is that true? Or can they be super active for a cpl mins, then be quiet, but as long as theyre moving again soon after, id assume thatd be okay?

People will never understand what pregnant women go thru, even tho it is different for everyone. Even tho i havent been thru much, just some tiredness and some morning sickness, i have so much more sympathy for pregnant women. I learned alot so far! And the biggest thing i feel like ive learned is who my real friends are as opposed to the ones that are just my 'drinking' friends. Its also kinda nice to know that i dont need alcohol to have fun haha. Before i got pregnant, we drank every weekend pretty much. Not like got wasted every weekend but drank. James and I play softball and played it 2-3 times a week at least and with softball, comes beer and smoking. But its very nice to know i can be around drunk ppl sober, maybe ive become a lil more patient, who knows! lol

When do u go on Mat leave??? I really hope you dont get to a point where you are really exhausted again, that wont be fun at all!


----------



## NikkiV87

Just wanted to say congrats to us!!! (well, whoever considers Third Trimester at 28 weeks at least ha-ha) We've pretty much made it to Third Tri!

Also just wanted to say Merry Christmas!!! Hope everyone has a great holiday.
XOX


----------



## fizzy2010

Can I join please? I am 30 and live in West Yorkshire, UK. I am married and this will be our second baby: our beautiful daughter will be nearly two and a half when baby arrives! I am a secondary English teacher and our due date is 17th March.


----------



## NikkiV87

fizzy2010 said:


> Can I join please? I am 30 and live in West Yorkshire, UK. I am married and this will be our second baby: our beautiful daughter will be nearly two and a half when baby arrives! I am a secondary English teacher and our due date is 17th March.

Welcome!!! How are u feeling? 
Are u on team yellow or did u find out the sex of the baby?


----------



## fizzy2010

Thank you! We are on team yellow! I am ok apart from some PGP and heartburn... I am hoping to work until 38 weeks but my midwife thinks the pain will be too much way before that- eeeek! My gorgeous little girls keeps me on my toes so I get nowhere near as much rest as I did in my first pregnancy but I sleep a lot better at night for it!


----------



## Larawr

My baby boy is due 18th March :) :wohoo:


----------



## SharonF

Larawr said:


> My baby boy is due 18th March :) :wohoo:

My little boy is due on 18th March too!! Yay!


----------



## Gamina

My little bump is due on March 16th which suddenly seems a lot closer now its nearly 2013!


----------



## Torres

I've been having preterm contractions since Thursday. Went into the hospital Thursday night, they were regular and 1 - 3 1/2 mins apart.
Dr did a fetal fibronectin test (a vaginal swab) to check for a certain protein that is present before going into labour. Thankfully it came back negative, which means I will not go into labour for at least 10 days. The test has a 99.2% accuracy rate.
Dr also checked my cervix - no change.
He put me on light bed rest and gave me a script for progesterone.
The progesterone has been helping to relax my uterus, but I still get random times of contractions. I am now considered high risk for preterm labour :(
I go see my OB on Thursday.


----------



## skeet9924

Gamina- nice to have another march 16 baby!! Welcome!! 

Torres- oh that's scary!! Hopefully your lo stays in there as long as possible.. I'm glad that the dr took good care of you!


----------



## skeet9924

I took a bump pic tonight!! here is my comparison!! I've really popped the past few weeks
 



Attached Files:







2428 weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NikkiV87

Hi ladies!!! Happy 2013 :)

How are you all feeling? 
Now that its January...i feel like time is gonna fly! Such a crazy emotional feeling to know our babies will be here in less than 3 months. 

Hope all of you are doing well. 
Talk soon xx


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> I took a bump pic tonight!! here is my comparison!! I've really popped the past few weeks

U have popped skeet! So cute! I will be taking my 30 week bump pic today, will post soon! Were 30 weeks today too, 10 more weeks to go! 



Torres said:


> I've been having preterm contractions since Thursday. Went into the hospital Thursday night, they were regular and 1 - 3 1/2 mins apart.
> Dr did a fetal fibronectin test (a vaginal swab) to check for a certain protein that is present before going into labour. Thankfully it came back negative, which means I will not go into labour for at least 10 days. The test has a 99.2% accuracy rate.
> Dr also checked my cervix - no change.
> He put me on light bed rest and gave me a script for progesterone.
> The progesterone has been helping to relax my uterus, but I still get random times of contractions. I am now considered high risk for preterm labour :(
> I go see my OB on Thursday.

Torres, how r u doing???! Hows everything? 



Gamina said:


> My little bump is due on March 16th which suddenly seems a lot closer now its nearly 2013!

Glad to see another march 16th lady! Welcome! Did u find out the sex of ur baby or will he/she be a surprise? I will add u to out list asap :) 



Larawr said:


> My baby boy is due 18th March :) :wohoo:

Welcome to the thread! Congrats on team blue wahoo! I will add u as well hehe



fizzy2010 said:


> Thank you! We are on team yellow! I am ok apart from some PGP and heartburn... I am hoping to work until 38 weeks but my midwife thinks the pain will be too much way before that- eeeek! My gorgeous little girls keeps me on my toes so I get nowhere near as much rest as I did in my first pregnancy but I sleep a lot better at night for it!

How r u doing fizzy? Hope the pgp and heartburn arent causing u too much discomfort!!! I find women with two or more children like super heros. I dunno how u guys do it. Just thinking about one child is overwhelming!


----------



## fizzy2010

Hi Nikki- thanks for asking after me! My PGP is a lot better after being off work for a couple of weeks (I am a Secondary English teacher) and I have been signed off next week with a severe chest infection so that rest should help too! 30 weeks tomorrow- eek! How are you doing?


----------



## skeet9924

nikkie- cant wait to see you bump pic!! i still feel small for 30 weeks but at last appt dr seemed to think i was measuring right on so I guess I'm not!!

Torres- how you feeling any updates??


----------



## NikkiV87

fizzy2010 said:


> Hi Nikki- thanks for asking after me! My PGP is a lot better after being off work for a couple of weeks (I am a Secondary English teacher) and I have been signed off next week with a severe chest infection so that rest should help too! 30 weeks tomorrow- eek! How are you doing?

Oh glad to hear cept that sucks u have a chest infection! hopefully once u recover from that, ur good to go for the rest of the pregnancy! i had a cpl weeks off but go back to work Monday. Booo :( 

I know! 30 weeks, cant believe it. I still cant believe theres a human growin in my tummy to be honest lol. 

Im feeling good! My lower back hurts easily though but still tolerable. Sometimes the pain goes down my right bum cheek and right leg if i do too much so i try and keep life as simple as possible lol. 



skeet9924 said:


> nikkie- cant wait to see you bump pic!! i still feel small for 30 weeks but at last appt dr seemed to think i was measuring right on so I guess I'm not!!
> 
> Torres- how you feeling any updates??

I feel small too for 30 weeks! Whenever my friends see me, they always forget im preggers cuz they cant even tell but i think its also cuz of the clothes i wear? 

At my last appointment at 27 weeks i was measuring about a week behind but my doctor didnt mention any concern so for now, im not worried hehe. 

Keep me posted on how ur appointment goes on monday!


----------



## NikkiV87

Well here is my bump pic! I think i see a wee bit difference between the two? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skeet9924

Love the bump!! There is definitely a difference!! You look a little smaller then me but if dr says your all good then you are!! Plus you look a little skinnier then I was to start


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Love the bump!! There is definitely a difference!! You look a little smaller then me but if dr says your all good then you are!! Plus you look a little skinnier then I was to start

Aw thanks!
Yeah nothing has been mentioned for concern so im not gonna worry!

How was ur appointment yesterday? 

Mine went well!
She is still measuring a week behind but doctor said thats fine.
I gained about 3 pounds since my last appointment so it looks like im on the way to gaining about a pound a week. Im supposed to start counting her movements too. At first he said she was laying transverse still but when he felt lower down my tummy he was like "oh this may be the head, there is something there!" so i dont really know how she is laying cuz he didnt seem 100% sure either lol.

MY next app is Monday Jan 21! Every 2 weeks now Woop :)


----------



## skeet9924

My appt went good too.. I'm also measuring a week behind but on was not concerned.. My ob said if I feel less movement to count kicks but since baby is regularly moving she said only do it if I feel less movement one day. The results from my blood work came back and my platelets are in the normal range .. They were 155 and bottom line normal is 150.. So they are happy with that :happydance: my next appt is on the Tuesday because they are closed the Monday .. So it will be 1 day after you.. Also I gained 4lbs in 3 weeks :s .. That was my biggest gain yet!!! I've gained a total of 22lbs this peegnancy


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hey ladies

Now that it's 2013 I feel like baby's arrival is close!! We've just ordered the pram and the car seat and we're collecting the cot this weekend - all very exciting!!

I've gained 26lbs so far which is a little high but trying not to worry. Had an appointment on monday and my next one is on 22nd.


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> My appt went good too.. I'm also measuring a week behind but on was not concerned.. My ob said if I feel less movement to count kicks but since baby is regularly moving she said only do it if I feel less movement one day. The results from my blood work came back and my platelets are in the normal range .. They were 155 and bottom line normal is 150.. So they are happy with that :happydance: my next appt is on the Tuesday because they are closed the Monday .. So it will be 1 day after you.. Also I gained 4lbs in 3 weeks :s .. That was my biggest gain yet!!! I've gained a total of 22lbs this peegnancy

Im glad ur appointment went well! 
Do u think if baby is measuring behind, we will go past our due date? Is there any correlation between the two?

Ive been counting her movements since Monday and it seems so easy and not needed but ill keep doing it. Sometimes she'll move her 6 movements within 5 minutes! lol

Yay im glad ur platelets are in the normal range, must be a relief for ya. 

22lbs is not bad at all, im kinda scared ill gain all the weight i was supposed to gain suddenly within the next few weeks but lets hope not lol. 

Only gotta get thru 9 more weeks!




Impatient TTC said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Now that it's 2013 I feel like baby's arrival is close!! We've just ordered the pram and the car seat and we're collecting the cot this weekend - all very exciting!!
> 
> I've gained 26lbs so far which is a little high but trying not to worry. Had an appointment on monday and my next one is on 22nd.

I know! Back in December i was telling myself that once January comes, time will fly. 

Baby buys are sooo exciting! We wont be doing anymore baby buys until after the shower though :( so gotta wait a little bit longer.

Howd ur appointment on Monday go?
U have ur appointment the same day as Skeet! 
When are we supposed to start going every week again?


----------



## skeet9924

I think after 36 weeks we go weekly, but I'm not sure to be honest. When are you ladies planning on going on mat leave


----------



## kdutra

I am due March 14th with a little girl on the way!


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome!!!!


----------



## NikkiV87

kdutra said:


> I am due March 14th with a little girl on the way!

Welcome!!! Hows ur pregnancy going so far???



skeet9924 said:


> I think after 36 weeks we go weekly, but I'm not sure to be honest. When are you ladies planning on going on mat leave

Ohh okay! 

My last day of work will be February 28, how about u???


----------



## skeet9924

initially I had it as March 8th but I'm thinking I might go earlier now. I work in the school system and get laid off every summer. I contacted unemployment to see how many hours I need when I return the following year to be able to collect for the summer... i need 18 weeks and 600 hours...When I did the math if I return when i planed then I wont have enough weeks in. So i think I might go off mid to late feb and return to work in 2014 in mid to late feb. Oh and i have to discuss it this weekend and see what we decide


----------



## Impatient TTC

skeet9924 said:


> I think after 36 weeks we go weekly, but I'm not sure to be honest. When are you ladies planning on going on mat leave

I'm actually not working cause I'm currently abroad (USA) with hubby's work and I don't have a work permit. Has worked out well with the pregnancy though! Think if i was at work now i'd be wanting to start mat leave asap - I get quite tired easily these days.


----------



## kdutra

Its going good other then terrible spd. We are having a little girl and Her name is Daria Alyse


----------



## sammiexsue

im due march 14th with a girl


----------



## Torres

Had an OB appt this past Wednesday:
- Baby is measuring right on
- Her heart rate was 156, which I thought was high, but Dr. said it's fine
- My BP is still behaving itself (which is good. I had severe pre-e and hellp syndrome last pregnancy)
- My iron was a bit low, so I'm now taking an iron and b12 supplement
- Weight is good, I've gained 15 pounds so far

Dr. is still concerned with the preterm labour contractions I've been having. He has placed me on strict bed rest at least until I go for a cervical ultrasound, which is on Tuesday. He said that if it is shorter than 2.5cm than he will be putting me in the hospital. I almost started crying when he said that. I asked if I could just do strict bed rest at home instead and he said no.
I think needless to say I've been quite emotional since the appt. Bed rest is killing me, it's so lonely and boring, and I feel so guilty for not being able to be the super active mom that I am (DD#1 is almost 5). I'm anxious about my ultrasound on Tuesday, and I really can't wrap my head around having to stay in the hospital for who knows how long. And there is still much to do to get ready for DD#2 - I feel so unprepared and nervous about not being able to get everything done. I trust hubby to do it all, but I am a bit of a control freak and would much rather do it myself.
Sorry for the downer rant.


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> initially I had it as March 8th but I'm thinking I might go earlier now. I work in the school system and get laid off every summer. I contacted unemployment to see how many hours I need when I return the following year to be able to collect for the summer... i need 18 weeks and 600 hours...When I did the math if I return when i planed then I wont have enough weeks in. So i think I might go off mid to late feb and return to work in 2014 in mid to late feb. Oh and i have to discuss it this weekend and see what we decide

Have u decided anything yet?
I handed in my maternity leave letter today! So official haha.



kdutra said:


> Its going good other then terrible spd. We are having a little girl and Her name is Daria Alyse

Ouch for the spd but glad everything else is going well.
Yay team :pink: !!!



sammiexsue said:


> im due march 14th with a girl

Ohh another team :pink: Welcome! I have added you to our list of March babies. Hehe.
How have u been doing???



Torres said:


> Had an OB appt this past Wednesday:
> - Baby is measuring right on
> - Her heart rate was 156, which I thought was high, but Dr. said it's fine
> - My BP is still behaving itself (which is good. I had severe pre-e and hellp syndrome last pregnancy)
> - My iron was a bit low, so I'm now taking an iron and b12 supplement
> - Weight is good, I've gained 15 pounds so far
> 
> Dr. is still concerned with the preterm labour contractions I've been having. He has placed me on strict bed rest at least until I go for a cervical ultrasound, which is on Tuesday. He said that if it is shorter than 2.5cm than he will be putting me in the hospital. I almost started crying when he said that. I asked if I could just do strict bed rest at home instead and he said no.
> I think needless to say I've been quite emotional since the appt. Bed rest is killing me, it's so lonely and boring, and I feel so guilty for not being able to be the super active mom that I am (DD#1 is almost 5). I'm anxious about my ultrasound on Tuesday, and I really can't wrap my head around having to stay in the hospital for who knows how long. And there is still much to do to get ready for DD#2 - I feel so unprepared and nervous about not being able to get everything done. I trust hubby to do it all, but I am a bit of a control freak and would much rather do it myself.
> Sorry for the downer rant.

Hey im glad things are going good for you, my little girls heart rate is always between 148bpm - 155bpm lately so its nothing to worry about. Im taking iron supplements too, i feel like i take so many vitamins a day now! haha. Hard to keep track sometimes. 15 lbs is very a very healthy weight gain, good job!

That must suck being on bed rest! I had a cpl weeks off at Christmas and i was home alone and it was already getting lonely for me, i couldnt imagine bed rest.

I understand when u say u like doing things urself, i feel the same way but right now, the best u can do is trust in ur hubby and not stress as much as u can. Easier said than done i know! Ha-ha. 

Let us know how ur appointment goes tomorrow okay? HUGS!


----------



## skeet9924

i decided that Feb 18th will be my last day. then i will have to return to work a few weeks early. Oh was very easy to make a decision which i was happy about...plus he feels i should have a few weeks to rest before the baby comes since I wont really get any after the baby comes :) I'm pretty excited....and stressed!! I have so much at work to get ready!!


----------



## Vyka

I'm due on the 16th March too, expecting a girl :). My Irish friends are hoping she"ll be a day late and be a Paddys Day baby :)


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey ladies!
So i had my appointment this morning. The doctor i met with was late coming in so then she made my time with her so very rushed, which i hated! I waited for her for about 40 minutes and my actual time with her was like 3 minutes max! She didnt even check what position baby was in, when the last 2 appointments i had, the other doctors checked?

Anywho, 
Heartrate was lower this time around, maybe baby was sleeping? Its usually around 148bpm-155bpm, but this time it was at 126bpm! Kinda shocked me lol. Doctor said nothing to worry about as long as movements are normal.

I gained almost 5 pounds since my last appointment, which i am NOT happy about lol. :dohh: When i asked her about the weight gain, she said it was on the higher range of normal but still normal so she isnt worried about it.

Also, baby had been measuring a week behind at the last cpl appointments but she caught up today! So shes measuring right on track now. Maybe she had a lil growth spurt, hence the higher weight gain? Haha maybe im just wishful thinking... lol.

Thats about it today, next appointment is Feb 4!





skeet9924 said:


> i decided that Feb 18th will be my last day. then i will have to return to work a few weeks early. Oh was very easy to make a decision which i was happy about...plus he feels i should have a few weeks to rest before the baby comes since I wont really get any after the baby comes :) I'm pretty excited....and stressed!! I have so much at work to get ready!!

Ohhh February 18 will come up close!
It is good to have a few weeks rest and time off before baby comes, to get everything together, get used to being at home so good call.

I feel like there is so much to do but we arent going to start on anything until after my baby shower so just patiently waiting. 

Let me know how your appointment goes tomorrow!



Vyka said:


> I'm due on the 16th March too, expecting a girl :). My Irish friends are hoping she"ll be a day late and be a Paddys Day baby :)

Welcome!!!
Have any names picked out yet for your baby girl?
How has your pregnancy been???
Itd be pretty cool to have a St. Patricks Day baby! There are a few days im hoping my baby is born but i doubt itll happen lol.


----------



## Vyka

NikkiV87 said:


> Welcome!!!
> Have any names picked out yet for your baby girl?
> How has your pregnancy been???
> Itd be pretty cool to have a St. Patricks Day baby! There are a few days im hoping my baby is born but i doubt itll happen lol.

We originally wanted to call her Priya but a few family members asked why we were naming her after a car :roll:
So currently she is Eva, this may change yet though!

This is my first pregnancy and I have had the easiest time so far. Aside from heartburn the past few weeks and bouts of being unable to sleep, everything has been really straightforward. So only 8 weeks left to go and it still doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I had a rather busy weekend but we managed to atleast get the nursery painted and this weekend hopefully we will get the border up and I can finally start organizing! 

Had my appt today.. I gained 5lbs in 2 weeks!! I couldn't believe it!! I actually feel like I've eaten healthier then normal these past 2 weeks :dohh: they did find some sugar in my urine today.. They are leaving it until next appt and if its still there then I will have to do a 2hr glucose test.. She said that because my 1hr came out normal she thinks it might just be that it might not mean anything, but will keep an eye on it. My next appt is feb 4th and she will give me a note then to make feb 15th my last day at work :happydance:


----------



## NikkiV87

> We originally wanted to call her Priya but a few family members asked why we were naming her after a car :roll:
> So currently she is Eva, this may change yet though!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy and I have had the easiest time so far. Aside from heartburn the past few weeks and bouts of being unable to sleep, everything has been really straightforward. So only 8 weeks left to go and it still doesn't feel real yet!

Priya? How would you pronounce that? Like Pry-a or Pree-a?
I like that either way! Which car are they talking about? lol

I also really like Eva, that was one of my top names but my cousins gf is named Eva so i decided to go another way. 

I havent had heartburn yet which im glad. Im a pretty active person so the most annoying thing for me is how easy i get lower back pain and the out of breath feeling alllll the time but other than that, its been good for me too!

About 7 weeks to go, still got lots to do! Do you have much left to do?



skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies!! I had a rather busy weekend but we managed to atleast get the nursery painted and this weekend hopefully we will get the border up and I can finally start organizing!
> 
> Had my appt today.. I gained 5lbs in 2 weeks!! I couldn't believe it!! I actually feel like I've eaten healthier then normal these past 2 weeks :dohh: they did find some sugar in my urine today.. They are leaving it until next appt and if its still there then I will have to do a 2hr glucose test.. She said that because my 1hr came out normal she thinks it might just be that it might not mean anything, but will keep an eye on it. My next appt is feb 4th and she will give me a note then to make feb 15th my last day at work :happydance:

Ohhhh nice! We dont start anything until after the shower...lol i feel like im im limbo just waiting. 

Did you have a theme going for ur nursery?

Ahhh u and i both gained the same weight! Lol what is going on!

Whats weird for me is that, they still havent taken any urine samples at my appointments, i wonder when thatll start lol

Hopefully it was just a false alarm with the sugar!

Ooooo Feb 4, same with me! haha i find it soo funny how we have the same appointments. 

Lucky you though for starting Mat leave Mid February, thatll come in no time!


----------



## Vyka

NikkiV87 said:


> We originally wanted to call her Priya but a few family members asked why we were naming her after a car :roll:
> So currently she is Eva, this may change yet though!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy and I have had the easiest time so far. Aside from heartburn the past few weeks and bouts of being unable to sleep, everything has been really straightforward. So only 8 weeks left to go and it still doesn't feel real yet!
> 
> Priya? How would you pronounce that? Like Pry-a or Pree-a?
> I like that either way! Which car are they talking about? lol
> 
> I also really like Eva, that was one of my top names but my cousins gf is named Eva so i decided to go another way.
> 
> I havent had heartburn yet which im glad. Im a pretty active person so the most annoying thing for me is how easy i get lower back pain and the out of breath feeling alllll the time but other than that, its been good for me too!
> 
> About 7 weeks to go, still got lots to do! Do you have much left to do?Click to expand...

I'd pronounce it Pree-a. The car they were thinking of is the Toyota Prius! My maiden name is Eves and the name will die out with my brother and I so naming her Eva is kind of keeping the name going.

I've still got a few bits and pieces to get - bottles, sterilizer, that sort of thing. I'm planning on breast feeding but figure that it's as well to have a back up plan in place.


----------



## skeet9924

I really like the name priya :)

Nikki- my theme is monkeys...right now its a beige colour and i'm doing the border with my brother this weekend.. I want to atleast have the paint done so I can organize a bit after my shower.
I'm really surprised they dont take your urine samples...theyve been taking mine every appt since my first trimester...maybe you should ask them.


----------



## NikkiV87

Vyka - Ohh yeah i still like Priya but Eva is a great choice too, especially since its a way to keep your maiden name going!

I plan on breastfeeding too but its a bit overwhelming reading up on it!!! Some women's experiences really make me nervous and anxious but fingers crossed its not as hard as im thinking itll be. 

Skeet - Awww i think monkeys are sooo cute! Nice choice. :)
When is ur shower again?

Theyve taken my urine sample twice i think but i just asked my friend who had a baby a few months ago and she said they started taking her urine sample at 35 weeks so maybe thats when itll start for me. She said "Have fun peeing on your hands trying to get it in the cup since ur belly will be in the way!" hahahaha i sure hope i dont pee on my hands..:haha:


----------



## NikkiV87

Im starting to feel the uncomfyness that pregnancy brings lol.

My lower back pain is starting to come more frequently and its really messing with my sleep!!! Son of a gun. :growlmad:
When i do find a position where it doesnt hurt at all, i have to get up to go pee! lol

Also, i keep getting these very uncomfy feelings in my arms and hands...hard to explain but its like, i have to stretch my arms out or something to make them feel 'normal' again? I like sleeping on my arm when im on my side but i cant do that anymore since that brings the feeling back, soooo annoying. 

Seems like all of this started this week...
Other than that, i guess i cant complain though! Haha. 7 more weeks, we can do it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I just started experiencing the difficulty peeing in the cup :haha: my last visit was the first one that I thought " omg how am I going to do this the next few weeks!!" 

I'm surprisingly doing very well in the back pain category.. I've had a lot of back pain my whole life and I've always been super active so I think slowing down a bit has helped :) I do get the issue that I lose feeling in my hands a lot and like you I like to sleep on them.. I do find that whenever I get comfy that is when I have to pee.. I've also been very warm lately too. I do overall still feel pretty good. 

I actually have 2 baby showers. My first one is next weekend!! I'm pretty excited ! It's going to be the bigger one with my friends and family then I'm having a smaller one in the city with some of oh relatives that don't want to drive up north. They are holding that one at the end of feb.. Hope I last that long!! 

Tomorrow night we have a diaper party for oh :) I have a busy few weeks! 

Do you know when your shower is?


----------



## Torres

I am so with you ladies about being uncomfortable! I don't remember it being this bad with my first pregnancy! My back aches, I get leg cramps, bending is nearly impossible, a good nights sleep is a distant memory and I legit have to pee about 5 times an hour! And to top it all off - I'm still contracting like mad and getting crazy pressure and shooting pains down there! Oh the joys of the third tri! I try hard not to get down about everything (especially being on bed rest) and DH and I try to have a good laugh about everything a few times a day. We're getting close ladies!


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hey ladies

Yes I'm with you on the aches and pains starting to get annoying! My rib pain is really getting on my nerves, particularly at night when I'm just not sure what position will help get rid of it! But overall I don't think I can really complain, as I have had very few pains and things throughout.

7 weeks today! One minute that feels like not much time at all, the next minute it seems like an eternity!!


----------



## skeet9924

Is anyone else suffering from a complete lack of energy? I feel like I'm back in my first trimester.. Lol all I want to do is sit on the couch or sleep.. I've been trying to work on the nursery but all I do is a few things then I'm ready to sit and relax again!!


----------



## NikkiV87

Skeet - Haha yeah its gonna be quite funny when i first pee in a cup! Oh my goodness. 

Ive been having 'hot flashes' alot lately! So uncomfy lol. Ive been trying to take the stairs instead of the elevator at work, its 4 flights, and i feel so out of shape! I get out of breath soooo quickly, i hate it. I cant wait to become active again.

Nice! 2 showers! How was ur diaper party???
My shower is Feb 9 which is just friends and immediate family. Then my mom wants to hold a meet and greet type of get together for my side of the family. I dont know what James side of the family will do, if anything. We shall see! 

Ive been napping after work most days but im still more energetic than first trimester thank goodness! I have thrown up a cpl times tho in the mornings very randomly. Cant figure out what triggers it? Oh well, otherwise, cant complain!


Torres - Ive only had one leg cramp so far, in which im happy for lol. They are not pleasant.

Are ur contractions like real contractions or braxton hicks??? Ive got the shooting pain down there before, and its so uncomfy! 

What are u doing to pass the time since uve been on bed rest? Must get boring sometimes!!!


Impatient TTC - I know how you feel about the rib pain actually. But its only situated on my right side...i think its cuz thats where she likes to hang most of the times!

7 weeks, soo excited! Im not really nervous for the labour and birth part of it all but im actually kinda scared for when shes actually here! I dont know what to expect and i think thats whats making me anxious. :cry: 
I try not to think about it too much because it gets overwhelming but i am trying to still research so i can kinda have a heads up on whats to come.


----------



## skeet9924

The diaper party was great!! We have got a lot of diapers.. I'm sure we will need to but many more still though :) I'm pretty sure we have enough to get through awhile though!!


----------



## Torres

Nikki - They are called "pre-term contractions." They are not the same as Braxton Hicks as BH are irregular. Pre-term contractions are frequent and regular (normally mine are between 1-5 minutes apart. Not all the time though, like some days I will get them for hours and hours, the next day I will get them for only an hour or two). They are not the same as labour contractions though as they are not "labouring" my cervix. They can be a bit painful with lots of pressure, but nothingggg like real labour. TBH I'm confused by them, even though I've had quite a few nurses and my OB explain them to me. 
As for bed rest, I've been getting worse at following it. Nesting is kicking in so I do try and get housework and some stuff for baby ready everyday. I've been doing some online shopping to pass the time, and of course BnB. I still am taking it a lot easier than I normally do, but I hate feeling inactive. 
I had my weekly assessment today - baby is doing great! Estimated weight of 4lbs 6oz. Which I thought sounded big, but apparently it's average. The ultrasound tech messed up and didn't do a cervical length check, so I'm not sure about that. I don't think the Drs are too worried though or they would have sent me back down to ultrasound.


----------



## NikkiV87

Skeet - I was thinking to have a diaper party but just never got to it! And James didnt really seem into it either lol. Thats awesome though. One less worry for u! Whens gonna be ur last day of work? I just looked at the calendar and i got 18 work days left and im outta here! Yayyyy my last day i think is actually gonna be February 26. Have a cpl vacay days left and they want me to use em up before i go so i thought ill take Feb 27 and 28 off to 'start my mat leave a lil earlier'. :happydance:

Torres -I sorta understand what pre-term contractions are now, must be a pain!!! I dont remember if uve already mentioned this in one of ur older posts but s ur doc gonna make u wait until full term to have ur baby or are u gonna have baby earlier?

Online shopping! That always gets me in trouble lol. 
Im glad to hear baby is doing well and im glad ur doing well.
Just dont exert urself too much!!

When do they start checking ur cervix anyways? I feel like so many of u are getting things checked or done while im left out in the cold lol.


----------



## Torres

My Dr starts checking at I think 36 weeks. I'm not getting manual (for the lack of a better word!) cervical checks yet, just the internal u/s, which are done by a tech.
I don't know if I'll be induced early for sure (if I don't go early naturally), but I probably will. I'm also at high risk for developing pre-e and HELLP syndrome again, and if that isn't enough (ha!), my first had shoulder dystocia (she got stuck in my pelvis), and so the dr doesn't want the baby to get too big, or I'll have to have a c-section.

You're so close to being done work! You must be well excited! How long do you get for mat leave? How are you feeling? Getting excited? Nervous? Uncomfortable? Are you all ready?


----------



## NikkiV87

Torres - 

Oh i wonder how theyll be checking me. Thats gonna be weird, is it uncomfy?
Youve been through alot!!! When will you find out from ur doc what the plans are then? Hopefully soon.

I'm getting excited yup! I cant believe how close everything is! I kinda am more excited for the baby shower cuz then after, i can finally finish shopping and the nursery and everything!

I get one year for my mat leave. How about you?

I'm feeling good, its getting easier for me to get tired though, i find I'm going to bed much earlier than i used to and just feel out of breath all the time lol. Ive been taking the stairs in my building at work and i feel like ive ran a marathon by the time i get into my office haha. Ive been doing it for the last cpl weeks and i thought id be getting used to it by now but it seems like its getting worse! lol


----------



## Torres

Wow, kudos for you for taking the stairs! I'm normally a very fit person but now even the stairs in my house make me tired! I don't really have the breathlessness though as baby is so low. 
When is your shower? I loved my shower and I especially loved after when hubby and I got to go through everything slowly and put stuff together! We just recently started pulling everything out of storage and putting everything back together. We just have the change table and cradle left to do! 
Being checked can be uncomfortable, especially in the last week or so because they are more agressive as they try to get things going. When I was actually in labour I couldn't have cared less about being checked though. You are in such a different state of mind that all of your insecurities fly out the window! I even had a med student come in and check me, and because he was learning he kept his fingers up there while him and the OB had a convo about dialation! Normally i would be mortified and probably angry but I actually found it humorous! 
I think I may have lost a piece of my mucus plug about a hour and a half ago. Kind of has me freaking out a bit. I know that people can lose pieces weeks before labour, but I still don't like it. If I lose anymore I will go to l&d triage. I'm also getting quite a bit of pressure and shooting pains. Not really contracting though, which is a good sign! 
She can't come for at least three more weeks. I forbid it! Ha!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Torres you sound like you've been through a lot! I'm curious when they will start checking me. I had some really bad cramps today.. I'm unsure if they are caused my constipation or if I was contracting but it was really painful. It actually took my breath away I could barely walk it hurt so bad.. It was mostly one side though. They started happening just after lunch and lasted until I got home around 5.. I ended up laying in bed for a nap and I've felt better since. 

Nikki- my last day I think will be the 15th my doctor said she would write a note.. After the cramps today I really want to go off early . I also get a year off. I have my baby shower on Sunday I'm actually super excited for it. I really am looking forward to my appt on Monday to ask my dr about the cramps I've had.. I hurt so much that I planned on if they didn't stop after my nap I was going to go to emerge.. Currently I'm drinking lots of fluids and resting with my feet up .. Also tried to eat some high in fibre dinner to rule out constipation.


----------



## skeet9924

I cant believe I forgot to mention this!! I got my maternity photo's done!! Let me know what you ladies think!! I've posted a few!!
 



Attached Files:







maternity2jpg.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









maternity.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









maternity8.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









maternity3.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









maternity9.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NikkiV87

Torres - Yah it kinda freaked me out when i gained that 4 or 5 lbs last app so i started taking the stairs to get some sort of excercise in so hopefully my weight gain is a lil better at my app tmrw altho my eating habits didnt improve as much as i wanted lol yipes so well see. Is it something u really notice when ur baby drops low? 

My shower is this coming up Saturday Feb 9! Kinda excited, kinda not. Its hard for me to be center of attention! Lol the only thing we have set up is the crib, a cpl playards, the travel system and a lil bouncer thing. I cant wait to get everything organized after this shower! Help pass time too. 

Yah im pretty sure i wont care much about anything when im in labor lol but during the upcoming appointments, might be a lil odd but ill just have to suck it up! Haha thatd be kinda awkward to be in being checked by that med student while they had a convo about dilation hahaha was that during ur labor or in one of ur appointments? I have a doc at my clinic that is younger and is male and i kinda feel uncomfy if he was the one to check me. When its a male doctor and older i totally feel fine so i think its his age that makes me feel weird but once again ill just have to suck it up! He could end up being the one who delivers my baby! Lol i wish i had a set doctor or midwife or whatever they are called but im just gonna get whoever is on call at the hospital. 

Ohhh really? Crazy! I dont think ive lost any. Is it supposed to be tinged a color or can it be clear? 

Did u end up losing anymore??? 

Just suck it in and clench that vagina and dont let her come out! Lol if only u could do that...haha. 


Skeet - im really wondering how a contraction feels like! Ohh a 15th, thats gonna come up quick! Lucky girl. 

Its always best to get checked and get answers but if u can wait till ur appt tmrw too, thatll save u the wait ud have to do at hospital. 

Oh man i remember when i got constipation in first trimester, sooo annoying! It got better second trimester and since about 30 weeks my BM's are like super loose! Not diarrhea loose but just...loose lol sorry tmi. I do think tho id rather have these types of BM's than constipation for sure. I take metamucil and stool softeners almost everyday as well as drink tons of water so i think that helps! 

Ur pics are adorable. I really like the one with ur red shirt and u looking up. So cute!!! 

How was ur baby shower today?!!!


----------



## NikkiV87

Any of u ladies ever experience ur tummy go super soft? To the point where u feel around and cant even find ur little one in there? 

I experienced this last night! Kinda freaked me out. It was so soft at the front of my tummy and sides as well. After a cpl mins, it went hard again and i felt her. I was like phewf! Was she just hiding? I cant believe she was able to go somewhere in my tummy where i couldnt even feel her. Didnt know there was still space left in there! Lol 

Not long to goooo girlies! Hope all of u are doing well xx

*Ooo before i forget. Ive attached my 34 week bump! I think its a lil bit bigger than my last bump pic i posted at 30 weeks. :happydance:

*UPDATE:* Had my prenatal appointment this morning, asked the doctor about the tummy becoming soft, she said it is because of the way baby is positioned so when her back is towards ur back and her tummy is towards ur tummy, ur tummy tends to get soft until she changes her position again. 

I gained only 1lb since my last appointment which im so very happy about lol. She also checked to see how baby is lying and she thiiiiinks shes head down but still not 100% sure.

Next appointment is Tuesday Feb 19 as the 18th is a holiday here. They will be taking that Strep B swab test thing and also doing an internal...I have no idea what to expect when they do that???

Anywho, talk to u ladies soon. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!!! Well my baby shower was really good!! We got a lot of stuff and it was a lot of fun!! My friends did an amazing job!! 

As for the cramps I was having .. They were pre term contractions!! Ob wants me to relax more and keep hydrated.. I got my note to get off on the 15th but she really wanted me to go off this week ( I'm not prepared to yet though). I also had sugar in my urine again. Since my ob is going on holidays in 2 weeks I have my appt next Monday and I will be getting my strep B and they are retesting my urine again. So Nikki it looks like our appts are off for a bit until we go to weekly :(
You must be getting really excited for your shower!! Love the bump!!


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Well my baby shower was really good!! We got a lot of stuff and it was a lot of fun!! My friends did an amazing job!!
> 
> As for the cramps I was having .. They were pre term contractions!! Ob wants me to relax more and keep hydrated.. I got my note to get off on the 15th but she really wanted me to go off this week ( I'm not prepared to yet though). I also had sugar in my urine again. Since my ob is going on holidays in 2 weeks I have my appt next Monday and I will be getting my strep B and they are retesting my urine again. So Nikki it looks like our appts are off for a bit until we go to weekly :(
> You must be getting really excited for your shower!! Love the bump!!

Nice!!! So now ull get to finish everything off now. That must be exciting.

PRE-TERM CONTRACTIONS! Thats crazy!!! Does that mean labour is near or do pre-term contractions not really mean anything?

Ohh no, hopefully the sugar is gone next week! I wonder why it keeps coming and going. how weird.

Yeah or appts will be off but its alll okay cuz look how close we are getting to meeting our little ones! 

Im sorta getting excited for my shower! Lol not gonna be used to all the attention but ill have to suck it up! haha. And thanks! I feel like my bump is getting bigger but when i wear certain clothes, it looks tiny! lol everyone is saying my baby will be a little one cuz of how 'tiny' my bump looks to them but then i jsut say that its okay cuz then shell be easier to push out haha.

Have a wonderful day skeet!


----------



## skeet9924

Well she said that its not causing me to dialate, but she said that if i dont rest it could lead to an early labour. I think its just all the stress with work. I'm really looking forward to being done!! I'm not big on the whole attention thing either but i actually really liked it!! I have been the maid of honour in 4 weddings and thrown a ton of baby showers it was nice to relax and have others do for me for once :) Oh i forgot to mention at my last appt I only gained 1lb as well!! its funny how our weight gain is even going similar!!

I'm curious who will have their baby first??? It would be cool if it was the same day lol


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Well she said that its not causing me to dialate, but she said that if i dont rest it could lead to an early labour. I think its just all the stress with work. I'm really looking forward to being done!! I'm not big on the whole attention thing either but i actually really liked it!! I have been the maid of honour in 4 weddings and thrown a ton of baby showers it was nice to relax and have others do for me for once :) Oh i forgot to mention at my last appt I only gained 1lb as well!! its funny how our weight gain is even going similar!!
> 
> I'm curious who will have their baby first??? It would be cool if it was the same day lol

Ohhh k so once mat leave comes, rest up as much as possible! Even now i guess, take it easy and try not to let work stress u as much, even though i know its super hard. You pretty much only got next week to go and ur off! Thats awesome. 

Im not used to having someone take control over something, i like doing things myself lol. This is a first for me, havent been in any weddings yet and ive only gone to 1 baby shower so im a newbie in this department! Im sure it will be okay, its only gonna be for a cpl hrs anyway. 

Haha thats so funny how our weight gains have been the same pretty much in the last little bit! Ill be happy gaining just the 1 lb every 2 cpl weeks until baby is born but i know chances of that are slim. lol

Is there a day ud like to have ur baby on??? 

Theres a few days i hope my baby isnt born on haha but me and my boyfriend made a lil bet. He bet she will be born on March 18, while i bet March 13. He will probly win cuz i know first babies usually come later than the EDD but who knows! hahaha.


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm I wouldn't mind having a st paddy day baby ( 17th) and ohs best friend is on the 20th.. Oh originally thought it would be cool for them to have the same bday.. But I. Don't think it is.. My bf's daughter was born on my bday and now she can never do anything with me for my bday.. I don't want that to happen to oh.. I'm really good with any day.. But I would love my lo to stay in me until march


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Hmm I wouldn't mind having a st paddy day baby ( 17th) and ohs best friend is on the 20th.. Oh originally thought it would be cool for them to have the same bday.. But I. Don't think it is.. My bf's daughter was born on my bday and now she can never do anything with me for my bday.. I don't want that to happen to oh.. I'm really good with any day.. But I would love my lo to stay in me until march

Yeah i dont want my little one to be born on one of my friends bday because i feel like it takes away the specialness for both my baby and my friend so we shall see! Only got a couple weeks to go until March so hopefully he stays in there for ya!

Oh and this is your last week of work! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## NikkiV87

How was everyone's weekend?

Just a little update, had my shower on Saturday and it went well! It was really nice that everyone came for me, felt special! Got lots of stuff and gift cards/cash so we will start working on the nursery this weekend. So excited!!!

Also, have you guys experienced like, sharp pains in your tummy? I was getting them this morning for like an hour, more so on the upper part of my tummy, above my belly button. It was hard getting ready for work! It was there, dull for the most part but if i moved or breathed in too much, the pain would come? Very weird.


----------



## NikkiV87

TORRES - How ya doing!!! Haven't seen you on here for a little while.


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey ladies. Im gonna post this in the bump thread too but does my bump look a lil different? ...maybe dropped a wee bit? Or maybe im just seeing things haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Torres

Hey! I'm still hanging in there.
Your bump does look a little lower, but it also looks like its popped out a bit more, like her little bum is against your belly button.
Glad you ladies had nice showers. We were spoiled at mine for dd#1.
Still having a dramatic pregnancy. She is going to be a drama queen for sure!
I go to my OB tomorrow to hopefully talk induction. Baby is measuring big (dd#1 was only 6lbs 9oz, and she had shoulder dystocia, so chances are this baby will too if left to bake too long!), and I'm starting to show indicators of preeclamsia. I had it severe with dd#1, and my OB has said from the beginning he will not take any chances due to my history. Will update tomorrow.
How's everyone feeling?
Nikki- are you still having those tummy pains? I would talk to your OB. Chances are they are just caused by baby being so big now, but at this point you don't want to take chances.


----------



## skeet9924

Nikki- happy to hear your shower went well!! I don't think your belly has dropped but I do think that you have filled out more.. Looks like baby had a growth spurt :). I thought I dropped the other day but I didn't.. I still can't breathe lol..

Torres-oh my.. Hopefully you get some answes tomorrow.. Keep us posted :) hope you don't have preeclampsia ! Do you think they will induce you at 37 weeks? 

Afm- now that I'm done work I'm focussing on doing baby laundry and get the nursery organized.. I have another small baby shower this weekend for my oh family in the city.. So I'm sure I will have more laundry to do.. I'm going for a pedicure with one of my friends in Friday.. She is due 2 weeks before me but found out she is having a c section next Wednesday due to bar baby being breach and the cord around its neck.


----------



## NikkiV87

*Torres* - How ya doing?? Any updates?! Thats very good to hear that ur doctor will not take any chances. Better safe than sorry!
The tummy pains went away, and i totally forgot to ask my doctor about it at my appt on Monday but since i havent felt them since, i dont think they were a big deal. I am feeling a good amount of Braxton hicks tho. 

*Skeet* - How does it feel to be done work??? I cant wait to be done, i wanna get things done but its soo hard when working! Only a few more days for meeee. I finally finished my laundry and it took about 6 or 7 loads! But its nice that they are all folded and organized in the dresser.

Is the cord actually around her babies neck? I'd be so scared if that were me! Couldnt alot happen in the next 2 weeks??? How worrysome! A pedi would be nice. I think im gonna get it done as well as my nails come closer to my due date.

How are u feeling nowadays?


Also, just a lil update on how my appointment went on Monday!
-Gained about 1.5 lbs
-They did the GBS swab so we shall see the results of those soon hopefully.
-Ive been having pains in my lower back and mostly bum for a lil while now, and the doctor says its sciatica so i gotta take it easy and not be in one position for too long.
-1cm dilated and cervix is soft, he was able to feel the top of her head when he was checking me which is good cuz that means shes head down!
-I dont have another appointment until March 4, which is weird because i thought id be going every week now...and they still havent taken my urine sample yet which i thought was weird too cuz i thought that woulda started at this appointment but oh well i guess lol.


Anywho, we're getting closer! So exciting.
If you guys have time, u should take a pic of ur nurseries when they are done, i wanna see em!!!


----------



## skeet9924

It's nice to be done work!! Finally getting stuff organized.. Kind of glad I've been off work dealing with a very sick puppy.. She got into something that has made her sick for 2 days now :( I'm glad I can be home to keep an eye on her.. And get her outside fast!! Yeah the baby's cord is apparently around the neck .. I'd be freaked out too to be honest. I'm hoping this weekend oh can help me take things downstairs that I won't need right away and then I can take pics of the nursery

I got my gb test done at my last appt because my ob is away this week...at my last appt i gaine .5lbs which i was ok with. I have my next appt on Monday and I go every week from then. My last appt was so fast due to a lady being ready to deliver her baby ..ob did all the neccesities really fast then sent me on my way..she offered to reschedule if I had any concerns but I didnt so i was ok with it.

I'm also starting to get a lot of back aches..I do a few things around the house then sit with my feet up and a heating pad on my back.

My ob has not done an internal yet...does your ob think you will go early since your cervix is thin and baby is head down?


----------



## NikkiV87

Skeet - Yeah i seem much more willing to gete everything done on the weekends as opposed to weekdays. Maybe cuz im more rested but soon! Almost done our nursery, just gotta get a few more things...then maybe pack the hospital bags! 

Oh no, that sucks! IS she getting better now? What kind of puppy do you have? How long have u had her??? And her name?? Haha so many questions.
Have you been doing anything to help her transition when it comes time to meeting ur new baby?

i have a Pomeranian named Scooter and other than letting him smell the baby clothes and investigate the new room and such, we haven't done much else! Ive researched some stuff online, but what can you really do until baby comes? I hope too that baby isnt allergic! That'd really be heartbreaking. 

Howd they find out that the cord is around her baby's neck? Was it coincidental when they were checking to see what position baby was in?

Yes yes i hope to see ur nursery soon!

0.5lbs is awesome!! Did you get ur results back for ur gb test? I assume negative?

I think a heating pad would probly feel really good, i might do that but i find lying on my left side relieves it a bit so i do that alot once i start feeling the aches and pains!

Hopefully ur ob does one for u at ur next appointment, its kinda neat knowing how ur progressing!

He just mentioned in well on my way but thats it. He didnt say anything in specific! My brother, sister, and myself were all between 2-4 weeks early with my mom, i wonder if that even means anything for me tho haha. 

If my cervix is still long...does it get shorter as i dilate more or are they completely different things? Or when he said my cervix is soft, does it mean that my cervix can get softer which will lead to it shortening?

I tried googling all that info but it got a lil confusing! lol


----------



## skeet9924

I have a femal German Shepherd named Zena ( she's the one that is sick) she is 6 years old. I also have a female rotti who is 6 as well. Looks like Zena is not getting any better..turns out she ate a ribbon off of a present. I took her into the vets today and they are doing surgery on her to remove it and hoping it hasnt caused too much damage. The bill is going to cost me close to 2000$ . the other option i had was to put her down but i couldnt bring myself to agree to that since she is so young still. We have had so much go on the past few weeks I am beyond stressed. My oh nana has been very sick and just found out that she has taken a turn for the worst. Oh is going to go see her tomorrow as they dont think she will make it much longer...unfortunetly now that my dog is in surgery when she gets home tomorrow she will have to still be in critical care but at home..and I cant afford to keep her at the vets any longer ..so i will not be able to go.

As for transitioning the pups i havent really done anything yet. I let the dogs check out the nursery a bit and I've lessened the amount of attention they get progressively so that they arent shocked when they dont get it when the baby is here. I was planning on moving zena bed from beside mine and putting the bassinet there so she is used to it ..but with her getting sick i was unable to do that to her this week. 

As for the cord she was sent for a us because they thought the baby was breach and they found the cord around the neck in the ultra sound.

I havent gotten my results yet from my gb..i go back on monday for an appt so i'm sure i will fnd out then

They do say that if your labour is usually similar to your moms labours so maybe you will go early. I was one day early with my mom so i have a feeling that i should go right around time..as long as i can keep my stress levels down in the next few days. I'm going to let my ob know about all the stress i've been under.

lol to be honest i have no idea what goes on with the cervix during birth and labour.. I wish i had some answers for you..


----------



## skeet9924

Had my appt today.. I haven't gained any weight.. Baby is head down and I'm 1cm dialated.. Ob said I'm not in labour and has a feeling she will see me next week at my reg appt but to be aware that labour could happen at any time


----------



## NikkiV87

Skeet - That sucks, hows Zena doing now?

Back in December, my dog had to get surgery to take out his bladder stones which also cost me a little over $2000 but they are like family so to see Scooter in no more pain is well worth it.

Hows ur OH's nana doing?? How are u holding up???

Thats awesome to hear ur progressing! 
I assume you passed that GB test?
What did you doctor say when you mentioned all the stress ur under?

BIG HUGS xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well I have good news and bad.. Zena is doing very well and surpassing the vets expectations.. I have her home now. As for my oh nana :cry: she passed away yesterday evening. I'm handling things surprisingly well. My ob didn't really say much about the stress as its unavoidable just to remember to take care of myself. I did pass my gb test! 

When do you see your ob next?


----------



## NikkiV87

skeet9924 said:


> Well I have good news and bad.. Zena is doing very well and surpassing the vets expectations.. I have her home now. As for my oh nana :cry: she passed away yesterday evening. I'm handling things surprisingly well. My ob didn't really say much about the stress as its unavoidable just to remember to take care of myself. I did pass my gb test!
> 
> When do you see your ob next?

Aww so sorry to hear. Hows ur OH holding up? Im glad ur doing okay and im glad ur pup is doing well too. 

My next appt is monday, Cant wait to see if ive progressed!
Ill keep u posted on how it goes. 

Ps. I started maternity leave a cpl days ago. Been catching up on sleeps and running errands. Still feels weird though not working, like i have no purpose at the moment! Lol ill get used to it though.


----------



## skeet9924

:happydance: yeah to mat leave!! I'm loving not working!!! I'm sure you will love it soon enough too!! Looks like our appts will be in sync again!! I'm getting terrible groin pains..I can't wait to ask ob about them... they are just random for a few sec at a time but they feel like i pulled a muscle...it actually stops me in my tracks.

Oh is doing ok...he's been pretty distant..he's had the week off work and has been keeping himself occupied..his bf just had a baby so we went over there today and cooked them dinner and I watched the baby while the mom slept and the dad showered and stuff. I feel bad because he is not going to the service this weekend... the service is 4 hours away.. I told him I would go just bring a hospital bag and the baby seat if needed or he could go as I have my mom and brother here if I need it. But he refuses to take me in the car that long and refuses to go as he said his nana would be upset if he missed the birth of his baby on her account... I get what he's saying but i feel really guilty :(


----------



## Torres

We're getting so close ladies!!!! Excited? Nervous?
This is the first for both of you right?
Skeet - the pain your having, is it into your cervix or in your bones? Into your cervix could mean dilatation and effacement! Into your bones is probably just stretching and pressure. So sorry about the loss of Nana. Don't feel guilty about oh not going to the service, he made his decision and I'm sure he would feel worse about possibly missing his son's birth. Maybe just have a little meal/cheers/moment of silence in her honor the same time her service is going on.
Nikki- yay to no work! Now it's time to hurry up and wait! (finish up loose ends and rest!)
How are you chicas feeling?
Excited for your updates Monday. Mine willbe tuesday as I see my OB then.


----------



## skeet9924

thanks torres!! Yeah it is my first baby.. Its hard to tell torres where the pain is.. at night its right in my pelvis area.. the groin pain feels more like muscles.. it actually feels like for a few seconds I pulled my groin muscles..but it usually fades after a few seconds. 

Overall i'm feeling pretty good still... besides starting to get a bit sore. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

Had my ob appt.. In the last 4 weeks I've only gained .4 lbs!! She's not to concerned because total I've gained 30lbs. She didn't check dialation this week because I haven't really had any contractions.. She said if I don't go into labour by my appt next Monday then she will do a sweep to get things moving


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey guys! So had my appt, the gbs test came back negative. They were gonna do a sweep stretch thing but for some reason, my cervix is closed! Is it possible for it to be open and then close or was the last doctor wrong when he said i was 1cm dilated? I dont have a set doctor there, theres a handful of them i see and rotate thru. 

They were running behind big time and were kinda rushing so i totally forgot to ask the doc if it was possible to close up again. 

I gained almost a lb since my 36 week appt which im happy for. 

The sharp pains is just part of pregnancy my doc said. She didnt really go into detail about it? Did u ask ur doc about it skeet?

Its definitely disheartening to learn i was closed but everything else went well at least! I have read that however dilated or whatnot u are doesnt even realllllly matter? For my situation, hope its true lol. 

Theyll try again at my next appt coming up on Monday. 

Torres, yup this is my first. Ill be checking on ur update tmrw! :)


----------



## skeet9924

My dr said the same thing about the pains.. Oh wow I'm getting a sweep next Monday too!! They didn't check for dialation for me today.. Ob said since its so uncomfortable she would rather not do it to women every week., if I was having a lot of contractions then she would ., 

I don't think it really matters if you are opened or closed.. My friend saw her midwife for a reg appt .. Her cervix was high and closed and they attempted a partial sweep not really expecting much.. She had her baby the next day!


----------

